# Cx8000



## enter (8 Juni 2009)

Hab ihr schon die neue CX8000 von Beckhoff gesehen? Echt nettes Teil soll laut Beckhoff Vertrieb so um die 320 Euro kosten je nach Slave.Da bekommt die Wago 750-841 aber richtig konkurrenz. :-D


----------



## JesperMP (9 September 2010)

Ein-einhalbes Jahr später:

Gestern:
voraussichtliche Markteinführung im 3. Quartal 2010

Heute:
voraussichtliche Markteinführung im 1. Quartal 2011

Ein halbes Jahr Verspäterung, 3 Wochen vor die letzte angekündigte Termin !
Schade, diese kleine CPUs sieht ja sehr interssant aus.


----------



## enter (9 September 2010)

> Schade, diese kleine CPUs sieht ja sehr interssant aus.



Tja wohl war aber ..;

im Moment hat Beckhoff auch noch ganz schön Lieferschwierigkeiten oder geht das nur uns so ? 
6 Wochen für eine EL9110 ist ganz schön happig


----------



## bonatus (9 September 2010)

Ich glaub auch die haben Probleme mit der Verfügbarkeit von Klemmen. Wir haben zwar gerade eine Größe Lieferung bekommen, aber auch nur auf mehrmaliges drängen ;-)

Das hat aber nichts mit Produktankündigungen zu tun, die verschieben sich mit Sicherheit. Ich kenne kein Produkt das zum erstmaligen Termin verfügbar waren. Mit den Produktankündigungen sollte man vorsichtig sein, erst einsetzen wenn man es wirklich in den Händen hat...


----------



## Christian_EWW (10 September 2010)

Derzeit jammern alle Elektronikbetriebe, anscheinend ist es in den letzten Monaten fast unmöglich an Bauteile zu kommen.

Christian


----------



## skks (10 September 2010)

Wenn die CX80xx-Reihe preislich so angesiedelt ist wie von enter gesagt, würde ich mir Privat eine zulegen zum Testen und Ausprobieren. 

Vor allem die CX8090 - Ethernet mit den verschiedenen Protokollen.
http://download.beckhoff.com/downlo...og/german/Einzelseiten/Embedded-PC/CX8090.pdf


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (11 September 2010)

Servus,
also die erste CX8000 die fertig wird kriege ich!!
Sonst bin ich ernsthaft sauer auf Beckhoff!!
Ich habe das Teil bereits im Juni 2009 bestellt, sofort nach der Ankündigung
(war angekündigt zum 3. Quartal 09)

Gruß FA


----------



## JesperMP (29 Juni 2011)

Ab und zu checke ich ob da etwas passiert ist mit den auslieferung von CX8000.

Heute:
"voraussichtliche Markteinführung im 4. Quartal 2011".


----------



## JesperMP (1 Oktober 2011)

Heute:
"voraussichtliche Markteinführung im 2. Quartal 2012"


----------



## Chräshe (26 Oktober 2011)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Ich habe das Teil bereits im Juni 2009 bestellt, sofort nach der Ankündigung



 Hallo Allerseits,

Weiß von euch jemand Insiderinformation und darf plaudern, was mit dem CX8000 los ist?
Das Gerät war schon vor Jahren angekündigt und wird ständig verschoben.  
Gibt es technische Probleme oder existiert es nur als CAD-Modell?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Cassandra (31 Dezember 2011)

*Neu: CX9020*

Hallo,

 so wie es aussieht, überholt Beckhoff die eigene Entwicklung. Der CX800 ist noch nicht mal auf dem Markt, da wird der CX9020 auf den selben Termin angekündigt (2. Quartal 2012)... 

 Der CX8000 wird mit 1-Sekunden-USV angeboten, der CX9020 ist mit NOVRAM bestückt.

 Kann mir jemand erklären, was der Grund für das unterschiedliche Speicherkonzept ist?
 Weiß jemand, zu welchem Listenpreis der CX9020 angeboten wird?

  LG Cassandra


----------

